# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Igniting Lucidity Technique~ILT

## Malac Reborn

Hello oneironaughts. This is an easy and Very effective technique that I've been holding because of the generic copying people have been doing lately. You know, find some tech, label a new name on it and says it works. Anyways, I thought I would care to elaborate on a technique that works every time (not exaggerating) for me and I assume it will do for you. This technique has not been tested on anyone (I actually thought of just passing it to my bloodline because of the conflicts in the past). Also this will be the last tech posted by "Malac". Further techs will be created by the organization I've planned to create.

Igniting Lucidity~ILT

*Preparation*
This doesn't really matter much, as long as you slept earlier and sure that you can go in the REM process as soon as you go asleep, then you've completed preparation. I do advise that you've had at least 4-5 hours of sleep earlier though. Basically what I'm saying is that you need to *WBTB* or do this when you *Nap*(anytime in the 9 hours after you slept).


*Technique*
Simple. Let me explain. Have you ever tried a WILD or just tried to have normal sleep but you couldn't because those thoughts in your head couldn't shut the hell up? Or have you've ever heard someone tell you that if you want to DILD, etc... that you gotta think and repeat the words "I want to Lucid Dream" or whatever mantra, because those words were that last words as a meaning to your subconscious before you slept? Again, those annoying words that drift you off so far from your goal from thinking of " I will realize I'm dreaming" to imagining your self on some space pirate adventure in Iceland, making you soo far from the subject? I mean heh, the more you resist them thoughts, the more annoyed you get huh? Or you succeed in making them vanish but forget Lding all together lol.


Well this is what I, Ladys and Gentleman, found out a month ago from theorizing to doing it! If you actually *work* with these thoughts, or let me put this in another way, if you were to *influence* these annoying (whatever you interpret them) thoughts into Lucid dreaming thoughts, you can hit an LD from the *very start of a dream, thus making it a WILD, or getting a DILD everytime!!!*

Now, do I have your attention yet? You might be wondering, just how do I do that? These subconscious automatic thoughts? This inner voice. Well, I'll tell you just how from my perspective. In a metaphor, it's like giving a nudge*(ignite)* on a marble thats on the edge of a slope. Once doing that, it rolls all on its on downhill. Yes it might go different directions slightly but it's still going "downhill". Now for simple steps that I'm sure you want.
*>Summarization  of steps 1 and 2  in  understandable terms <
*
Basically be the observant, while letting your thoughts freely go wild, but "will" the topic of lucid dreaming to slip in the random thoughts to push it the right direction. Just lightly conceptually "insert" the topic of lding in the gibberish. I find that its waay easier if your mind is clear. Do some tweaking around if you have to but eventually you'll find out what I mean. I find that you should just normally go to sleep but "multi-task" slightly for a moment to influence these thoughts, then go on to sleep again without worrying, as long as your inner voice is talking about lucid dreaming with *no effort from you, then it will be successful.*Difficult to explain in words but what I've said should be right. When you feel that lucid dreaming is being automatically brought up as a topic by your subconscious or whatever is talking, then continue to just listen as you would with the random thoughts( you'll have to anyways since its the only thing you're thinking of) and you'll asleep soon.Two things will happen. 
Either:

You'll hear those thoughts in your head saying stuff like "am i dreaming" automatically and you'll have a WILD orYou'll be in a DILD from or near the beginning.

*The whole process takes as long as it takes for you to goto sleep because all you're pretty much doing is altering that inner voice to what "you" want it to be. Either if it's gibberish or talking about lucid dreaming, there's still no effort on your part for sleep to take any longer then it did when that inner voice spoke nonsense, just now it's talking about Lding.* 

You might get automated phrases such as "Lucid dreaming is cool" or "Lding is awesone" or some huge explanation about it, it can get very deep. I even get songs from time about Lding (yes they suck). Basically all you're doing is the same ol going to sleep routine but slightly for a moment adjust that inner voice for a sec or two and then continuing your sleep without having to think or worry about anything else as because the trap is set (The trap for Lds baby).

I have to say, for typing this up very late in at night (well morning) I think I explained it good enough. I'm sure you get it. I could only explain from my POV but hopefully later I can be more thorough on this technique if you're confused, as in every topic there are always those people who doesn't get it. The instructions of this were made on the spot because I haven't considered to make this a tutorial until now. So basically this is a draft/revision version huh? Hope those who try this have success and make variations based off this.

*Tootos , I'm off  to sleep and have LD sex tonight (just saw some hot chick on the net earlier)*

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

Interesting. I'll try it next time I can't sleep.

----------


## polmc

Sounds easy, thanks!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Oh I get it, so you're taking it to advantage the fact that it's easy to get annoying thoughts? That's good thinking, nice post.  :smiley:

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Clever technique ill try it, nice one  ::bowdown::

----------


## Stoat

I see where your getting at, and i know exactly how ill do it  ::D: 
Im gonna try this technique out for the next week or so, still needa improve dream recall atm :S

----------


## Malac Reborn

Heh thanks, if you have any questions, I'll try to answer them.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Yes, how good are you good at LD'ing? Just curious.

----------


## PaleRider

I did this last night, and I had a DILD after not having one for about the last month.  Not completely sure whether it was the technique (since I just followed the advice and tried to "influence" my thoughts), but I'll try it again tonight and let you know.  If it works again, I'd say we've found a winner.  Thanks for the post.

----------


## TalkingHead

Way to get it together Malac.

----------


## lonestarx

oh wow when'd you start posting again... dont worrie Im not gonna start anything. If anything congratz on posting it and not screwing us over again. Well I hope your organization/cult/ what ever goes well malac.

----------


## camera_man1231

dude...actually makes a lot of sense.  I must try it, TONIGHT!! :woohoo:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

It sounds like a pretty simple tech, I like it. I've never tried it to often to think about lucid dreaming before sleep, because it tends to keep me awake, but maybe I could carefully make them into lucid dreaming thoughts, I think I will simple imagine being in a lucid dream.

Oh, and malac, I've become pretty good with tactile sensations lately, eh well the main thing I've practiced as of the past week has been visualisation, but it's quite fine tuned, even though not always stable, and not always what I want it to be. I could be wilding in a bit, my plan to do it was to protend to ride a bike, well visualising a path to ride on, and maybe imagine some music.

----------


## Sasuke

But if your listening to it, your consontraiting on it.. And you wont fall asleep.. Its hard to understand :S ..your daying listen to that voice inside your head.. change it to lucid dreaming, And listen.. But all the things that are said is you controlling it, maybe its just me...

----------


## LlamaBeanz

I understand what you are saying Malac.

But in order to get your subconcious to start "talking" about lucid dreaming, lucid dreaming needs to be in your daily residue. Which boils down to reality checks and dream recall, just like all the other techniques. I just try to keep lucid dreaming my main topic of conversation for the day, and do regular reality checks. By creating memory impressions you can greatly increase your chance to snap into lucidity.

Furthermore, I'm glad you are telling people to actually *interpret* the thought "I will have a lucid dream". I've been teaching some local people lately and instead of telling them to say the words "lucid dream", I tell them to say they will recognize they are dreaming, or they will figure out they are dreaming. Alot of  new people cant just say lucid dream as they go to sleep,  it wont do them any good if they've never had a lucid and dont know what to expect.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> It sounds like a pretty simple tech, I like it. I've never tried it to often to think about lucid dreaming before sleep, because it tends to keep me awake, but maybe I could carefully make them into lucid dreaming thoughts, I think I will simple imagine being in a lucid dream.
> 
> Oh, and malac, I've become pretty good with tactile sensations lately, eh well the main thing I've practiced as of the past week has been visualisation, but it's quite fine tuned, even though not always stable, and not always what I want it to be. I could be wilding in a bit, my plan to do it was to protend to ride a bike, well visualising a path to ride on, and maybe imagine some music.



I'll PM you later about tactiling :wink2: 





> I understand what you are saying Malac.
> 
> But in order to get your subconcious to start "talking" about lucid dreaming, lucid dreaming needs to be in your daily residue. Which boils down to reality checks and dream recall, just like all the other techniques. I just try to keep lucid dreaming my main topic of conversation for the day, and do regular reality checks. By creating memory impressions you can greatly increase your chance to snap into lucidity.
> 
> Furthermore, I'm glad you are telling people to actually *interpret* the thought "I will have a lucid dream". I've been teaching some local people lately and instead of telling them to say the words "lucid dream", I tell them to say they will recognize they are dreaming, or they will figure out they are dreaming. Alot of new people cant just say lucid dream as they go to sleep, it wont do them any good if they've never had a lucid and dont know what to expect.



Yea, alot of people think that the mere words are magical that they will be granted a lucid dream. A simple example would be like walking(I think  :smiley:  ). A person never says the word "walk" to learn and do it. Instead,they understand the process of it and actually will theirselves to do so. A probably better example is like imagining an apple. Yea, the word "apple" can remind of an apple in your head, but instead of saying it, you have actually imagine the apple itself...  Heh, I'm tired right now but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about, simple stuff you already know I'm sure  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> I'll PM you later about tactiling
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, alot of people think that the mere words are magical that they will be granted a lucid dream. A simple example would be like walking(I think  ). A person never says the word "walk" to learn and do it. Instead,they understand the process of it and actually will theirselves to do so. A probably better example is like imagining an apple. Yea, the word "apple" can remind of an apple in your head, but instead of saying it, you have actually imagine the apple itself...  Heh, I'm tired right now but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about, simple stuff you already know I'm sure



Sweet, I'd appreciate some new idea's on it

Yeah I know what you mean with the walking, thats kind of how I had to accept visualizing, kind of like you cannot learn to move your arm by words, or explain it in words.

Words are literally shortcuts, or alias's which represent the real thing.

----------


## Malac Reborn

Hmm. Guess people are taking this lightly. Guess I minds of well make the topic more flashy like the rest huh :Sad:  There was another reason why I decided to post this and that was to see *results* on other people. If people aren't interested in coming in or read the simple explanation then ohs wells for my experiment.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Hmm. Guess people are taking this lightly. Guess I minds of well make the topic more flashy like the rest huh There was another reason why I decided to post this and that was to see *results* on other people. If people aren't interested in coming in or read the simple explanation then ohs wells for my experiment.



Yeah not alot of people read tutorials compared to those that have "OMFG, 100% successful tech, super easy"

It'd the sad truth I guess...

----------


## Spazzy

im going to try this oen tonight, ill tell you if i get anything

----------


## anomanderis

Looks like this is something I'll do tonight, since I'm currently working on pre-sleep thought manipulation.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Using those damned thoughts to help? Good Idea, man!

----------


## Kane

Hmm I think I might give this a shot tonight.

----------


## Lukin

I understand exactly what you are saying and I will try it tonight.  I will post my results tomorrow.  I have a feeling this might really work because I've had something similar work.

----------


## seeker28

When I read this I knew exactly what you are talking about because I do it nearly every night, but have been unable to explain to others what I was doing!  ::goodjob::  Great tut.

----------


## anomanderis

I don't know if it was because of this method, but my dreams were more vivid than they have been for the last weeks. Dream recall was better as well. 
No lucid, though.
I'll keep on it.

----------


## warock

Damn, why didn't i think of that...
Nice one man  :smiley:

----------


## Malac Reborn

> I don't know if it was because of this method, but my dreams were more vivid than they have been for the last weeks. Dream recall was better as well. 
> No lucid, though.
> I'll keep on it.



 No coincidence. This also makes you dreams very vivid and memory recall more easily to obtain with little effort (on my part). I didn't care to put this down because essentially, when someone is in a LD, they can just make there dream more vivid from there. Thx for the info though, it really helps.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I've been experimenting with this and although I've yet to have a WILD with the method (or even a DILD), I feel that I am making progress because it is becoming more effortless for me to insert the idea of lucid dreaming into my "random" thoughts as I fall asleep.

My dreams have been a bit more vivid and there has been an undercurrent lately of consciousness during the dreams, just not full blown wakefulness/lucidity. I will keep trying with this as I fall asleep and see where it takes me.

----------


## Robot_Butler

So, this is sort of like watching your thoughts from a distance, watching your HI, then exerting a little control to keep it about lucid dreaming?

Do you do this to your internal dialogue, or your HI, or both?  I do something similar when I am falling asleep, because I love watching my HI.

There was a meditation we used to do for Dream Yoga that I think may help people.  First, you force a thought into your head.  Use every bit of mental power you can muster.  Force it into your brain.  Burn it in.  Then, you gradually loosen your grip on the thought.  You let your mind start to wander a little at a time, let your concentration slip, until you leave only the 'residue' of the thought in your brain.  Then, you just hold this residue loosely.  By starting out strong, then gradually loosening your grip, you can fall asleep with that thought still in your mind.

----------


## transflux

Hey guys. This is very similar to what I'm doing if I experience a noisy or dream saturated mind. The main difference is that I repeat and modify everything that enters into my mind, not just mentation. Turning spontaneous mentation into suggestions then cutting the thoughstream off with silence is a great way to make yourself heard. But you should not neglect visual and auditory imaginary either.

You need to be very fluid and reflexive to catch all impressions, even the most subtle ones, that enter your mind. Think about it as losing your grip on the waking reality by turning inside and focusing on the confines of the changing content of your consciousness. The content will change but your focus remains firm on its confines. Like imagining that your follow a flying bird by having your point of view orbiting it and not looking at the ground or the sky.

If you get anything from this post get this: you need to strain for a state where you can watch yourself watching yourself. This will take you one step back further into your mind. You can do this with questions as well but that's another post. Instead, concentrate on the base of your neck and watch the content of your mind closely and passively, without being involved.

Then when you catch yourself drifting off in thought, repeat the last sentence slowly. If you repeat it a couple of times even more slowly you can turn off the internal dialogue. But now you want it to modify and turn into a positive suggestion. Then you can sort of swallow it down into your abdomen or get it behind you so you can be fully confident that it remains in effect working for you.

Similarly, if you hear a voice repeat what has been said then charge it with your goal. If you got a visual impression of an object take it into your hands and use palpation to help it visually recreate in your mind. Then go for a brief walk. You may need to put the object into a made up environment. But whenever it's possible use the environment that's given. Do dream specific things such as putting your hand through a wall or hover off the ground or tell to people around you that you are dreaming. Then reestablish silence, the neck focus and watch for the next wave. I've been doing this for more than 10 years.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Transflux, you always have the best descriptions of meditation tricks.  I wish we could collect them all in a single tutorial, and then just inject it into everyone's brain like a vaccine.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> So, this is sort of like watching your thoughts from a distance, watching your HI, then exerting a little control to keep it about lucid dreaming?
> 
> Do you do this to your internal dialogue, or your HI, or both?  I do something similar when I am falling asleep, because I love watching my HI.
> 
> There was a meditation we used to do for Dream Yoga that I think may help people.  First, you force a thought into your head.  Use every bit of mental power you can muster.  Force it into your brain.  Burn it in.  Then, you gradually loosen your grip on the thought.  You let your mind start to wander a little at a time, let your concentration slip, until you leave only the 'residue' of the thought in your brain.  Then, you just hold this residue loosely.  By starting out strong, then gradually loosening your grip, you can fall asleep with that thought still in your mind.



Just the internal dialogue

----------


## lagunagirl

hey you're back. 

why is this going to be your last post? It's not like you're not welcome on the forum anymore. Just make sure you actually post your techniques like you did this one  :smiley:

----------


## randomdreamer

i tried this technique the last couple days when i wake up in the middle of the night and this morning i had my first ld

 ::banana::

----------


## Jdeadevil

Right, I have college tomorrow. Seen as though WILD attempts make me sleep easier _(as they make me happy and relaxed)_, I'm going to try this tonight, when I go to bed in a bit, possibly when the forum gets less busy and I decide to go to bed _(it's about ten minutes to 1:00am here right now)_. If it doesn't work, I'll try on Friday morning, yes, the morning of my birthday! And yes, it's my birthday the day after tomorrow.... Lol

Wish me look people!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## lagunagirl

> Right, I have college tomorrow. Seen as though WILD attempts make me sleep easier _(as they make me happy and relaxed)_, I'm going to try this tonight, when I go to bed in a bit, possibly when the forum gets less busy and I decide to go to bed _(it's about ten minutes to 1:00am here right now)_. If it doesn't work, I'll try on Friday morning, yes, the morning of my birthday! And yes, it's my birthday the day after tomorrow.... Lol
> 
> Wish me look people!



happy (early) birthday Jdea! good luck! 

I think I'm gonna try this technique. I've read a thread that was kind of similar to this one, but it seems to be effective for people so I'll see how it goes.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> i tried this technique the last couple days when i wake up in the middle of the night and this morning i had my first ld



Gratz on your ld. Same goes for you PaleRider. This tech will work everytime once you do it right, which proves to be no challenge to master because its so simple  :tongue2: 

Hppy Early B-day JD

----------


## TalkingHead

> So, this is sort of like watching your thoughts from a distance, watching your HI, then exerting a little control to keep it about lucid dreaming?
> 
> Do you do this to your internal dialogue, or your HI, or both? I do something similar when I am falling asleep, because I love watching my HI.
> 
> There was a meditation we used to do for Dream Yoga that I think may help people. First, you force a thought into your head. Use every bit of mental power you can muster. Force it into your brain. Burn it in. Then, you gradually loosen your grip on the thought. You let your mind start to wander a little at a time, let your concentration slip, until you leave only the 'residue' of the thought in your brain. Then, you just hold this residue loosely. By starting out strong, then gradually loosening your grip, you can fall asleep with that thought still in your mind.



 
What Dream Yoga are you referring to?   I've never heard of this before but I'll try it!

----------


## Malac Reborn

> I've been experimenting with this and although I've yet to have a WILD with the method (or even a DILD), I feel that I am making progress because it is becoming more effortless for me to insert the idea of lucid dreaming into my "random" thoughts as I fall asleep.
> 
> My dreams have been a bit more vivid and there has been an undercurrent lately of consciousness during the dreams, just not full blown wakefulness/lucidity. I will keep trying with this as I fall asleep and see where it takes me.



Yea its like tuning a radio. You can access and hear some of the music( vivid dreams, dream recall) but when you finally get to that station, you hear the full content of it clearly(lucidity). As you tune, it gradually gets easier. You might get the station right on the spot, or it might take a couple more seconds.

It can be a little tricky but try different ways to put these thoughts into motion. What we're dealing with is something that is individually different for each mind. Try forcing you're *influences* or just allow them to gently push. For me, as I am only me, know what way works for me, and that is to concentually without words but a phrase or two, allow them to influence my inner dialogue. Make sure that your inner dialogue is *automatically without ANY effort* on your part, to speak of lucidity. Your part is to merely poke a small hole in the water balloon so it'll spur out and take its course.

This metaphor may or may not sound complicated as a means of more to think about but really, the method is really simple takes only about 10-20 seconds of your time.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Yea its like tuning a radio. You can access and hear some of the music( vivid dreams, dream recall) but when you finally get to that station, you hear the full content of it clearly(lucidity). As you tune, it gradually gets easier. You might get the station right on the spot, or it might take a couple more seconds.



Thats how I would explain visualization actually, I might add that trying to get mad at the radio and tune it with two much force will result in your area of focus swerving back and forth over where you want it to be but never staying there for long  :tongue2: .

Oh malac you never did get to me back about the tactile knowledge you were going to send me, I'd love to see it, I'm on a major quest to lucid dream right now, and need all the help I can get.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

This technique worked for me, im a newbie at WILDing, I was really high last night too, been a long time since I smoked, and I was able to shift into a dream, it was short and not so vivid, but this is a good beginnig =D this technique allows me to stay focused on dreaming, you kinda transform all your flood of thoughts into thoughts that are related to dreaming and becoming lucid.. this is much like what the science of alchemy  was talking about.. transmuting your thoughts into thoughts that create your intent. This really works..

When high it's much harder to WILD and stay focused, but easier to fall asleep, you can like do a WILD in a few minutes. When sober it takes me up to 30 minutes before I fall asleep. This is a huge difference! I think smoking might be a good shortcut to learning how to WILD. When I master WILDing when high, I am going to be even more good at it when sober. But when high I can do attempts faster in a row, so I can learn alot faster.. success through failure :p my thoughts are also quite chaotic and really fast so this technique really helped me to control my flood of thoughts.. thanks man ^^

----------


## burton_bean

I tried this for my first time last night after not having a lucid dream for about a week, and I had two that night! They weren't even chained dreams either! I woke up from one lucid dream wrote it down and went back to bed and had another. I remembered both with great detail. Thanks a lot man ::lol::

----------


## TalkingHead

> I tried this for my first time last night after not having a lucid dream for about a week, and I had two that night! They weren't even chained dreams either! I woke up from one lucid dream wrote it down and went back to bed and had another. I remembered both with great detail. Thanks a lot man



How long did it take you to fall asleep?   If we're trying to tune our brain to be tuned toward lucidity-  what was your station like when you fell asleep?

----------


## cygnus

> Yea its like tuning a radio. You can access and hear some of the music( vivid dreams, dream recall) but when you finally get to that station, you hear the full content of it clearly(lucidity). As you tune, it gradually gets easier. You might get the station right on the spot, or it might take a couple more seconds.



Hey that's a great way to look at it. My LDing has gotten kinda crappy recently, mostly because I've been thinking about other things while falling asleep - and it's like the noise you get in the gray area between stations. If I can get back in the habit of "tuning into a station" and focus on the music rather than the interference from that mariachi station, maybe I can be more consistent  :smiley:

----------


## Writermind

*subscribe*

----------


## Croneus

My dream recall has gone up using this technique, but nothing lucid yet. I'm still frustrated as I haven't been lucid in almost a month now. My dream recall has been helped also by the fact I'm using my cell phones voice memo feature to record dreams as soon as I wake and then fall back asleep for more.

----------


## burton_bean

> How long did it take you to fall asleep?   If we're trying to tune our brain to be tuned toward lucidity-  what was your station like when you fell asleep?



It took me around 15 minutes to fall asleep, which is how long it usually takes me to fall asleep. All I did was turn the focus of one of my thoughts to lucid dreaming just as malac explained to do. Then I relaxed and let my sub-conscious do the rest, while it threw random things about lucid dreaming at me. It's very simple and you just have to believe that for it to work.

----------


## Muhdi

I tried your technique last night, and while I didn't have a LD, I can clearly see the impact of your technique on my dreams. I had dreams all night long that I remembered without any effort. It was the opposite of the normal way things happen for me. I literally had dreams within dreams. Its like the dreams are forcing themselves on me almost demanding to be remembered. Even now as I write this more dream details are popping into my mind. And all of the dreams were very complex, so much so I don't even know where to begin or how to begin writhing them down. I truly appreciate you sharing this amazing technique with us. I can't wait to try it again.

----------


## qurut

Wow, some time ago I had a similar idea to this, but I refrained from trying it, I was like "whatever, that won't work". I haven't managed to have a good LD for almost half a year now, going to give it a try tonight.

By the way, yesterday I read about your other technique called "Malac's Fast Grab", and I tried it last night. I haven't managed to get lucid but I had 2 'explosions' of very vivid HI and few mins later almost got pushed into a lucid dream because I managed to catch something with my dream hands (so 3- that's my personal record for amount of close calls durning one night). Thanks for providing us with those great techniques! - the reason I'm writing this here is because thread about MFG is closed xD!

ps. I hope bumping this thread will help other people as well

----------


## Stampede10343

I've never had an LD so im not sure what kind of "thoughts" i should use to get my mind on LDing. Like how should this net or web of thoughts start, where should it go?? This sounds really awesome i want to try it tonight so quick answers are awesome. Thanks for this technique and any help!  ::bowdown::

----------


## qurut

I tried it this morning, but it didn't go exactly as expected because for some reason my alarm clock didn't wake me up... I woke up one hour later myself, prolly because that was the time when I usually woke up before timezone was changed.. Still, tried it, I think I was doing this technique for few minutes, later I drifted off. I didn't get lucid but the dream I had was extraordinarily vivid.

Going to try again tonight.

----------


## Stampede10343

I tried this last night with no results. I wasn't really sure about what to think of i mean it was a very short thought process, like fly swim fly somewhere else..I guess i just dont get it..

Anyone know another way to explain without metaphors, i get them i just don't know WHAT to get the ball rolling with and how im supposed to relate to LDing if i've never done it before.  :Sad:

----------


## qurut

> I tried this last night with no results. I wasn't really sure about what to think of i mean it was a very short thought process, like fly swim fly somewhere else..I guess i just dont get it..
> 
> Anyone know another way to explain without metaphors, i get them i just don't know WHAT to get the ball rolling with and how im supposed to relate to LDing if i've never done it before.



When you lay down in your bed, a lot of random thoughts come to your head, even without you wanting them to come.

For example, if your mind starts thinking like:
"Tomorrow I'm going to swim"

Then try changing it to:
"Tomorrow I'm going to have a lucid dream"

That was just an example... to sum it up, change everything that comes to your mind to lucid dreaming related stuff... It doesn't have to sound logical. You don't need to visualise anything here. Just let your mind wander but make sure it goes towards lucid dreaming... Then, if you get a random sentence about lucid dreaming, it means that technique's going to work, then you can let yourself fall asleep normally...

I'm sorry if you still don't understand but my English ain't that good so I often lack words to express myself.  ::D:

----------


## Stampede10343

actually that helps, i think i understand now, thanks!

----------


## inyourdreams

Interesting. Ill try it if I fail a FILD.

----------


## Spores

Thanks very much Qurut for bumping this thread!
Definitely going to try this one out  ::D:

----------


## Widowmaker

Hello everyone, this is my first post on Dream Views. 
A little background:
Since I was a kid I've had dreams where I was vaguely aware I was dreaming, but usually only nightmares, and typically when I'd realize it was only a dream, I'd deliberately wake myself up. I came across the concept of lucid dreaming from the internet several years ago. I was fascinated by the opportunities that having control over my dreams would present, so I attempted to 'teach myself' to lucid dream...with no success. In fact, I even stopped having dreams where I was vaguely aware I was dreaming. A while ago (6+ months) I came across this forum, and it rekindled my interest in lucid dreaming. I tried again but still with no success, and gave up again. The only skill I could seam to develop was limited dream recall, where I could remember _maybe_ one dream per night (typically the most recent dream before waking up).

The Point:
Yesterday, I thought I'd give this forum a once over and I came across this thread. I read the technique and thought 'that's too easy', but, what the hell, I'm a chronic insomniac, and I nearly always have those annoying thoughts that keep me up, so I'll give it a shot. So, after going to bed, falling asleep took maybe and hour or so. Throughout that period, as always, a thousand thoughts were running through my mind. I'm a very auditory person, so much of my thoughts are based around sounds (typically conversations...inner dialogue if you will). Throughout the (approximate) 60 minute period I inserted the phrase "lucid dreaming" into the dialogue 4, maybe 5 times at key places. For example, at one point I was recalling a conversation I had with an old friend and out the blue inserted "lucid dreaming is awesome" (and I forced my friend to agree). 

To make a long story short, I had my first fully lucid dream last night. It was initially a DILD, but I woke up 2 or 3 times in the middle of it (probably out of excitement) and was able to WILD right back in (could potentially have been false awakenings, I didn't want to chance doing a RC). For whatever reason, there was no trigger that clued me in that it was in fact a dream, I just went "Holy shit, it's a dream! I'm lucid!" I looked down at my hand and it had 7 fingers, checked the clock on my cell phone and noticed that the numbers were unintelligible. Not knowing what else to do, I thought I'd give flying a chance, and was able to do it for a little bit. It was really tough though. Another side effect was that instead of just remembering 1 dream, I remembered 5 with solid detail, and they don't seem to have faded as quickly from my memory. I'm not sure if it was a fluke or not, so I'll have to give it another try in the next few days to see if I can repeat the results. If so, that's way cool. Thanks a lot! 

(Wow, that really sounded like a late night infomercial testimonial...heh.)

----------


## TalkingHead

nice bump, MALAC.

----------


## mmyou

Thanks, Malac!  Last night I had a lucid dream thanks to your method! Dream recall was astonishing aswell! Your method is really easy, I wonder how didn't I think about it in the first place!  :smiley:  Thanks to you we may be one step closer to Lucid dreaming at will for everyone!  ::D:  Biggest thanks!

----------


## Widowmaker

> nice bump, MALAC.



Accusing me of being Malac? Besides being the OP, I have no idea who Malac is. I tried this technique last night and honestly had my first truly lucid dream. The only reason I posted was because it's exciting to me and I wanted to share it with others...if this is the wrong place for that I sincerely apologize. It could certainly be a coincidence. If so...that sucks. I would try it again tonight, but I've had enough whiskey for four men, and I doubt that I'm in the right mind. To be honest, after reading some of the replies in this thread, I was afraid people would think I was the OP pretending to be somebody else to promote his technique. I can say, as God as my witness, that I am not.

----------


## Lionsroar

@widowmaker: no TalkingHead isnt accusing you of anything.. 

BTW: I tried this last night.. I dunno if I did it right. .but man, awesome vivid dream.. and also, I kinda had a dream where I KNEW i was in control.. so I kinda behaved in a 'bad' way, as if it was a video game.. but I wouldnt call it lucid, still.. awesome though, ima try again tonight!

----------


## Malac Reborn

Lol see my old thread bumped. Nice to know that others are still using this method. @Widowmaker Congratulations on your first ld! Pretty sweet huh? 

As for this method of lucid induction, it's always been effective, but I'm not sure how many people tried it or not. Though I came up with several methods, after discovering this one, I still recommend it. Looking back on previous posts, this tech/method was pretty darn effective. Someone else apparently had their first ld too, plus with everyone else either getting several lds or a vivid dream. Best of dreams guys!



P.S. Did I really say this would be the last tech? Pssh what was I thinking  ::D:

----------


## Malac Reborn

Well, with all the positive feedback, a certain moderator thought of placing it here for research, something that profoundly buzzes me... :Sad:  Anyway, for the few people that actually research here, research your hearts out!  ::D:

----------


## no-Name

> Well, with all the positive feedback, a certain moderator thought of placing it here for research, something that profoundly buzzes me... Anyway, for the few people that actually research here, research your hearts out!



It belongs in research because it needs to be proven and researched before actually credited as a real technique.

----------


## Malac Reborn

> It belongs in research because it needs to be proven and researched before actually credited as a real technique.



Defined by who? The people who already stated it works, or is it defined by the "official researchers" here? I'm sure we will find no scientific process here  :smiley:  Well, anyways, do what you need to do. Enjoy.

----------


## inyourdreams

> Interesting. I'll try it next time I can't sleep.



I did that. Ended up thinking about LD's for an hour. Pretty cool. :tongue2:

----------


## MrDamon

Very interesting,

tried this for the first time last night..

As i was going to sleep, my mind was a little clearer than usual (as it has been the past few days since i began chakra work) but i still tried to induce LD into the little bit of chatter that was there.

I also added one difference.  Malac's grab technique with a twist.. As i was 'falling asleep' i generated scenes in my head and tried to interact with them (obviously kept failing of course  :smiley:  ) but i eventually got to sleep after turning a couple of times.

The night was very interesting indeed, I remember dreaming about LD'ing a lot (something i've never done).  I remember in the dream trying to get Lucid but i didnt actually realise i was in a dream at the time for in the dream i kept looking for dream signs so i could go lucid.

I woke this morning and tried to make sense of it all which took a few minutes as it had been such a strange night but clarity came to me eventually and here I am.

I'm going to look into this further and report back when I am done with my findings.

Wish me luck.

----------


## Ruzic

This makes sense, I'm gonna try it tonight and see how it goes  ::D:

----------


## Malac Reborn

I really wander why this thread was moved to research. There are multiple statements concluding positive results. ::eh::

----------

